# How many of you considered a VX220 instead of a TT



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Interested. Just seen a survey for buying public for the VX220 and 15% considered the TT as an alternative, second highest.

Have a guess which was highest with 65%? ;D


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Elise surely?


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I was interested in a VX220, but I was really put off by the lack of creature comforts in the car and lack of adjustability of the driving position (even though the position was not bad - better than the S2000). Also the ride quality is very hard. This said, Evo magazine have a feature on the new VX220 turbo this month and Vauxhall say they have worked hard on the ride dynamics to make it more compliant whilst improving handling. Evo gave the turbo 5 stars.

The thing that really sealed its fate for me was when the dealer actually admitted that the roof (hard top or soft top) leaks when it rains hard!!! Fancy paying Â£20K plus for a leaky car in this day and age, no thanks.


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Fuel consumption and engine noise put me off VX220 - basically I am too tall for thing and couldn't get the gear lever into anything better than 3rd!!!! ;D Plus it was dicey trying to get on the pedals in a hurry. They just build em too damn small these days - disappointing for a Euro car, can understand it with a Jap Box.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yep , i considered it, but after test driving one i met one problem, i had to literally drag myself into and out of the car becasue im too tall. 

Shame really becasue the turbo would be so fun!!!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

When last considering cars I walked into a Vauxhall showroom, asked if I could have a have a sit in a VX220. Took about 10 seconds to realise that I am too tall, staff were not suprised though did want me to try an Astra Turbo [smiley=toilet.gif]

Ditto S2000
Ditto Elise

TTC no problem at all, guess which I bought.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Someone spake thus: "Took about 10 seconds to realise that I am too tall
Ditto S2000 
Ditto Elise"

I find this surprising as I have both a TTC and Elise and find more head room in the latter (and I don't mean when the roof's off!). I'm 6'3" have no problems in the Elise (S1 and S2, both with hard or soft top). In the TTC, I can't recline the seat as much as I'd like without my head hitting the roof as it slopes down.

Someone else spake: "Fancy paying Â£20K plus for a leaky car in this day and age, no thanks."

I've done that twice - Elise S1 and Elise S2 - never regretted it and this is my daily car.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Me too , pretty similar options, my choices were these ( in this order - with reasons why not!)

1) Honda S2000. 
Fast, but my boyfriend didn't like it, didn't want me out in the rain in it in case I killed myself! Residual values scared me.

2) Boxter S
Nice Nice Nice but my ultimate is a 911 Turbo and couldn't bring myself to pay the 6-7K hike they put on the cost of a new one last year, Not quite a 911 for too much Â£Â£Â£.

3) VX220
Never considered the Elise, never really liked the look, though I like the Exige, but wanted a soft top. Really good fun to drive and the fastest (in my opinion) in this list, though I drove it in the wet, it scared me considering this was going to have to be a motorway car as well as a weekend go-kart!) You can hear the gears engaging under the cabin, and all I had with me when I went to test drive was a mobile phone and a wallet - no where to put them. Being a shopper, this made my mind up. THOUGH AS A SECOND CAR, the VX220 TURBO is top of my list now!

4) TT 
YES! It was nearly bottom of my top 5 list! Drove it not long after the S2000 and not initially impressed, but my last car was a Scooby, so once over the 'cars do not have to be THAT fast' lecture from the boyfriend, I bought!!

5) Volvo C70 T5 Cabrio
Ha Ha Ha. Just always liked Volvos, and didn't want to end up with a 3 Series Beemer, so this was in reserve in case my new job demanded a 4 seater - Thank goodness they didnt. And also, not being 30 for a few more years - maybe this will be on my list again in about 15 yrs!

DONNA


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> 1) Honda S2000.
> Fast, but my boyfriend didn't like it, didn't want me out in the rain in it in case I killed myself! Residual values scared me.


eh?

the S2k is the 2nd lowest depreciating car on sale in the UK, 3+ year old cars are still 17k+

oh and i am getting that boxser urge again


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Fuel consumption and engine noise put me off VX220 -


Surprised at that, VX is supposedly one of the best mpg cars out there, some people getting 40mpg on a motorway run and regular mid 30's.

I never got more than 28mpg out of my TTR and 25 if I'm lucky in the RS4.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I kinda considered it Â ;D

Getting about 32 mpg out of the VX at the moment. It drops cross country but I am driving it much harder than the TT.


----------

